# With every mistake, we must surely be learning..



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 30, 2009)

......


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 30, 2009)

You are Drop Dead Gorgoeus!! All your looks are fab!!! You rock St Germain like no other!!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 30, 2009)

I LOVE the silver look a lot! You do such a great FOTD


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 30, 2009)

I love all 3! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so pretty


----------



## claralikesguts (Apr 30, 2009)

oh my gosh, THESE ARE AMAZING <3 so inspirational


----------



## n_c (Apr 30, 2009)

So talented....


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 30, 2009)

yay for another fellow NC40 MAC MA!!  You are so lush.  

Your lip combos are HOT!  You make colours work that I had previously dismissed.  I am drooling over the lips in all!  

Pink Bronze gets so overlooked its such a stunning colour.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the comments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was tired of hearing people say St. Germain only looked good on blondes! no way! hehe we can definetly all wear it. Might have to tweak it a bit, but its wearable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dirty Plum you are so right. I always overlooked Pink Bronze, until my co-worker had it on her cheeks, I decided to wear it on my eyes. Its sooo pretty! I love it! 

again thank you everyone


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 30, 2009)

i agree with Tish! So Gorgeous!
everything looks awesome on you! Luv Luv Luv your posts!


----------



## ForeverKrystal (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!...Reminds me of KK...especially the first look...stunning! 
Oh and those eyebrows are on point!


----------



## blackeneddove (Apr 30, 2009)

You are too freakin pretty.. love all these looks, I think I like the first and last best.. and I can never get over your amazing brows!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 30, 2009)

Your looks are flawless!  I adore your brows!


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 30, 2009)

So HOTT! Your eyes are heaven! So inspirational...


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 30, 2009)

I agree on Pink Bronze.. it's really pretty.  i was sent a little sample in a swap but i rarely use it. However.. try it over a dark purple base -- OMG, its amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sounds like a strange combo but it's so gorgeous.


----------



## ghostsinsnow (Apr 30, 2009)

Leslieeee, I love your makeup as always! Your brows are looking amazingg.


----------



## hhunt2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Your eyes & brows remind me of Kim Kardashian!!!

Your totally hott!  And so freaking talented!  Flawless work!!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 30, 2009)

I love everything about you!!  I am always so excited when I see that you have posted a new FOTD.  I really really love the last look.  It's going in my makeup folder!


----------



## fintia (Apr 30, 2009)

Love em all


----------



## PinkPearl (Apr 30, 2009)

All your looks are so clean and crisp. LOVE them all!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 30, 2009)

I def see a little kim k in the first look.

all of these are so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 30, 2009)

Love all of them.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 30, 2009)

Youre so gorgeous & very VERY talented


----------



## widdershins (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous! And I'm totally jealous of your Tarina Tarantino necklace.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies!

Lisa <33

Omg, I get the KK thing alot in pictures. I totally don't see it. She's a gorgeous girl! But I dont see any resemblence


----------



## tepa1974 (May 1, 2009)

WOW!!! I love all these FOTDs (eyes, brows, lips, etc.) I am definitely going to try them all.  Beautiful!!


----------



## BrawnShuga (May 1, 2009)

LOVE your work! Your gorgeous!


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 1, 2009)

You are amazing!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You are Drop Dead Gorgoeus!! All your looks are fab!!! You rock St Germain like no other!!!_

 
The exact words I wanted to write!! You rock it all


----------



## Tahti (May 1, 2009)

My god. If I could do my eyebrows as well as yours I would be the happiest girl ever lol. Any hints as to how to get them so perfect?! ;O
You are so beautiful and talented at makeup!


----------



## User93 (May 1, 2009)

Seriously? I mean... wooow. I'm speechless. Everything is so well done! So accurate. And you are absolutely gorgeous, you look so young and fresh! You are soo beutiful girl


----------



## User67 (May 1, 2009)

Your make-up is so perfect! Like seriously flawless & you have those big perfect eyes to carry any look.


----------



## KarmaCee (May 1, 2009)

i love them all!!


----------



## Rpmgtgirl (May 1, 2009)

.


----------



## 3773519 (May 1, 2009)

1. your beautiful
2. love the eyebrows...i am a fan of nicely shaped eyebrows...its the first thing that i look at no matter what!
3.great job with the colors
4. OMG you remind me of KIM KARDASHIAN> lol.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 1, 2009)

Flawless looks!


----------



## Yagmur (May 1, 2009)

Wow, you're awesome. I love your RR Look and you make me want to get Pink Bronze


----------



## MzzRach (May 1, 2009)

WOW.  You look good in everything!  And I love your blending.


----------



## Half N Half (May 1, 2009)

All of the looks are perfect. I can't get over your eyebrows!


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 1, 2009)

Gorgeous as always, I esp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the last look


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the great responses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really humbled that you guys like my work! Thanks for the support


----------



## oooshesbad (May 1, 2009)

you are one gorgeous lady! Great job on all the looks


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 1, 2009)

You are adorable! Very nice strong brows and brown eyes!! Love St Germain on yoU!


----------



## nursee81 (May 1, 2009)

Your look great and st germain looks great on you.


----------



## janieboo (May 1, 2009)

All gorgeous, especially love the Rose Romance one ... and can I say that I especially love your wavy hair in that pic, too?


----------



## trollydolly (May 1, 2009)

stunning


----------



## 06290714 (May 1, 2009)

GORGEOUS X A MILLION!!

you remind me of this actress that was in a disney movie..it was a cheerleading movie on the disney channel. hmmm, i gotta think of it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hella pretty! and i'm so jealous of your skin! any secrets you wanna share ? haha.


----------



## joey444 (May 1, 2009)

Looooooooooooooooooove all your looks!!


----------



## SoupyGeorge (May 1, 2009)

I missed your looks!


----------



## Ernie (May 2, 2009)

You look fabulous, everything is perfect. 
My favorite Beatles song, btw!


----------



## MissResha (May 2, 2009)

wow!


----------



## ladyJ (May 2, 2009)

Pretty! You have such nice eyebrows and skin~


----------



## SassyMochaJess (May 2, 2009)

Beautiful. Those lashes, those lips, those* brows *!!! You got skills girl...


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 2, 2009)

omg these are amazing!! i especially love the first look! it's gonna be my next look. thank you!!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 2, 2009)

Ernie! You always get my references! yay! hehe. I always try and pick a favorite song, and I cant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a hard time with it. But at the moment, its I am the Walrus! hehe It changes every day.

thank you everyone once again.

I thinned my eyebrows out for the summer. 

Lets see tips for my skin, well I exfoliate w/ Volcanic ash once a week. I wash my face w/ cream wash and moisturize every single day. I wear sun screen. I dont wear a stitch of makeup on my day off to give it a rest. I know volcanic ash isnt available anymore, but the other only exfoliator that I use is from Philosophy and its the one that has orange w/ crystals and an activating gel. I actually used that all the time until V.A.E came along. When I run out, thats what Im going back to.

If you guys have any color combos or suggestions that you would like to see please let me know! I get stuck in ruts lol


----------



## ckalicka (May 2, 2009)

Could you be more gorgeous? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Every looks is perfect! Wish I had those skills.


----------



## Asphyxia (May 2, 2009)

The eyebrow master


----------



## chellebreezy (May 2, 2009)

you look gorgeous in all your looks!!!
is that a tarina tarantino necklace?


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (May 3, 2009)

BEAT THAT FACE Honey....GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (May 3, 2009)

You are gorgeous. And your make up is great! Wow.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 3, 2009)

Thanks ladies!

Any color suggestions? Or color combos you guys love? Let me know I wanna try new stuff


----------



## MsChrys79 (May 3, 2009)

I'm jealous..........my eyeshadow never looks that good no matter how much I practice..they're all gorgeous...


----------



## erynnj (May 3, 2009)

i have some serious eyebrow envy from you, besides that i love all the looks esp the last one! all great! love it!! LOVE YOUR BROWS LIKE NO OTHER


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 4, 2009)

Well, damn it you can't be so gorgeous, it's not fair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Love 'em all, you inspire me to do my brows


----------



## Pushpa (May 4, 2009)

all of them are oh so beautiful...and you eyebrows make me drool sooo defined lol


----------



## nunu (May 4, 2009)

All are fab looks!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 4, 2009)

Thanks! 

For those who asked, yeah its Tarina Tarantino's Queen Alice collection necklace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She was a MAC artist too back in the day!


----------



## thelove4tequila (May 4, 2009)

Wow I love all of them!


----------



## jenee.sum (May 5, 2009)

can u say gorgeous? holy cow!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 5, 2009)

You are SO talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wow!
And you NEED to do like a brow tutorial or something - they are FIERCE!
Going off to search for more of your FOTDs now


----------



## User49 (May 5, 2009)

Love this. Love the preciseness of your brows and the eyes! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 5, 2009)

wow. gorgeous!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 6, 2009)

Thanks ladies!

I have done a few brow tutorials in the past, but I always end up deleting my pics off the web after a month or so. There are a lot of good ones out there. I just pretty much do the concealor trick under my brows which is what makes it look really "sharp" per se. 

Thanks for all the support.

Since I only got one rec, Ill try that next! The one w/ pink bronze under a purple base! Im gonna see how it looks under the purple chromaline!


----------



## n_c (May 6, 2009)

Ruby: how about a look with all matte e/s? I'd love to see something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is blackberry a matte? Im pretty sure it is, how bout something with that one.
I love mattes!


----------



## ShirleyK (May 6, 2009)

Very Pretty


----------



## nichollecaren (May 6, 2009)

wow..I love them all


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

N_C I will definetly try all mattes. I've done before, but I forgot to post. I will give it another shot, I don't own blackberry though. But I will do something with mattes! Thanks everyone if you have color suggestions let me know.


----------



## macaholic2912 (May 8, 2009)

You are amazing!
Any tips on blending?Im having trouble with it and yours is flawless!


----------



## Violeta (May 8, 2009)

very cute, so KK the brows!!!!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (May 8, 2009)

Your eyeliner skills are the best. And your eyeshape is soo gorgeous.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macaholic2912* 

 
_You are amazing!
Any tips on blending?Im having trouble with it and yours is flawless!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! 

The best tip I can give is blend a lot. And when you think you're done blend some more. Also I use up to 3 or 4 brushes in blending alone.

Hope this helps


----------



## AmiS4ys (May 8, 2009)

#1, i love the song used as your topic

#2, you look wonderful! i love your eyebrows and your first look especially. =]


----------



## peanut (May 8, 2009)

Fantastic!! You look awesome!


----------



## Yagmur (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Thanks everyone!

N_C I will definetly try all mattes. I've done before, but I forgot to post. I will give it another shot, I don't own blackberry though. But I will do something with mattes! *Thanks everyone if you have color suggestions let me know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*_

 
I love all your Looks, they're always flawless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would love to see a Bright Blue Look on you, maybe with Blue p/m, Mutiny p/m or Azreal Blue p/m. I have so many Blue's but don't know, how to get them work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and one more Question: Which Lashes did you used for your Pink Bronze FOTD?! Love them


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I love all your Looks, they're always flawless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would love to see a Bright Blue Look on you, maybe with Blue p/m, Mutiny p/m or Azreal Blue p/m. I have so many Blue's but don't know, how to get them work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and one more Question: Which Lashes did you used for your Pink Bronze FOTD?! Love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you for your comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually don't own many blues, I only have mutiny and I used it on the last look of this thread.

I will try and see what I can do for blues! The lashes are #4 lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH.


----------



## macaholic2912 (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Thanks! 

The best tip I can give is blend a lot. And when you think you're done blend some more. Also I use up to 3 or 4 brushes in blending alone.

Hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for replying so quick!Which brushes do you use for blending?


----------



## Boasorte (May 9, 2009)

I really need help blending


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macaholic2912* 

 
_Thanks for replying so quick!Which brushes do you use for blending?_

 
217 and 224 are my favorites


----------



## Post Modern (May 10, 2009)

awesome looks!!! i would have to try some of these colors myself.

Te vez muy bonita en todos tus looks.


----------



## michelle79 (May 10, 2009)

Beautiful looks! You are rocking the hell out of that St. Germain! Unfortunately it didn't work for me but it looks amazing on you.


----------



## kyoto (May 10, 2009)

Killer brows and I love all of your looks.  Awesome job.


----------



## Yagmur (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Thank you for your comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually don't own many blues, I only have mutiny and I used it on the last look of this thread.

I will try and see what I can do for blues! The lashes are #4 lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH._

 
Thank you, for replying so quick. #4 Lashes are on my List


----------



## Nightvamp (May 10, 2009)

you're eyeliner is just perfect, i wish i could do that


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 10, 2009)

Love the look with Pink Bronze!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 12, 2009)

Thanks ladies! I will be posting my mothers day look and some looks I found in my folders soon!


----------



## user79 (May 12, 2009)

Really pretty looks I think St Germain looks really pretty on you.

As for some CC, have you ever tried to change the look/shape of your eyebrows according to the look? They are shaped very nice but I feel that the uniformness and the angular slope kind of makes your look seem very harsh. Especially for softer looks I would try a different shape and maybe less thick and angular eyebrows, maybe even a slightly lighter color. The dark and intensive brow look works great on smokey eyes or darker looks though. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Really pretty looks I think St Germain looks really pretty on you.

As for some CC, have you ever tried to change the look/shape of your eyebrows according to the look? They are shaped very nice but I feel that the uniformness and the angular slope kind of makes your look seem very harsh. Especially for softer looks I would try a different shape and maybe less thick and angular eyebrows, maybe even a slightly lighter color. The dark and intensive brow look works great on smokey eyes or darker looks though. Just a suggestion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Julia! Im definetly starting to experiment more with  my brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been recently doing this thing where I lightly underline my brow, and then just brush it up w/ clear brow set, so its still "defined" but more natural.
Thanks so much for the CC and I will definetly give it a try!


----------



## malika (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh the pictures are gooone!


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Aug 1, 2009)

You should do a look with old gold, and another silver look!  I'm not sure if I want to buy old gold yet....And I just can't get enough of silver eye shadow lately!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malika* 

 
_Oh the pictures are gooone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## beautifulxface (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Shypo (Aug 2, 2009)

What happened to the pictures??


----------

